# What's your favorite nook cover?



## KindleGirl

When I got my nook I just put it in the velcro Oberon that I had for my K2. It works ok but it is a little bigger than needed and I don't need any extra weight on it...the nook is heavy enough. I'm debating between M Edge covers and B&N covers, possibly another Oberon in the nook size, etc. I just don't know which direction to go, but I'm thinking I kind of want it as small as possible. After using my new K3 with the Amazon cover I realize how great it is to have a cover with no extra weight. I'm kind of looking at the M Edge Go for the nook. So, tell me your favorite cover and why. Thanks!


----------



## Yossarian

I'm currently using an Oberon but also really love the Industrielle cover. It's small, light-weight, attractive and holds the Nook with clips at the top and bottom, so none of the frame is covered.


----------



## pidgeon92

This is the one I have.... It's canvas:


----------



## Wunderkind

Yossarian said:


> I'm currently using an Oberon but also really love the Industrielle cover. It's small, light-weight, attractive and holds the Nook with clips at the top and bottom, so none of the frame is covered.


These are the two covers I have for my nook but I am really loving the Industriel cover. I got the one that came out recently that is book style and as you point out it is really sleek with the clips and minimizes the additional weight and size that a cover adds to an e-reader. And it looks great - very simple styling but classy.


----------



## KindleGirl

Yossarian said:


> I'm currently using an Oberon but also really love the Industrielle cover. It's small, light-weight, attractive and holds the Nook with clips at the top and bottom, so none of the frame is covered.


Where do you find the Industrielle covers? I'm not having any luck searching for them. Sounds like a great cover!


----------



## KindleGirl

Ooops, guess I didn't search close enough to home! Search engine and Amazon weren't pulling them up but finally found it on B&N. Guess I never noticed that one because it was black. I normally like colors but it sounds like everyone loves this cover. Price is good too, compared to their other ones!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I just bought my nook wi-fi monday, and so far I LOVE it! I wanted an Oberon for my K2 but never got one so now I deffinately want one for my nook. I will be ordering the Purple Hummingbird.


----------



## BevAnneS

I love my Lyra Light cover!!  Safety and convenience all rolled into one.  Plus, since I use a stylus because I can't work that dadblamed touch screen, I can hook that to the hinge so I'm never searching for it or without it.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

When I first got my Nook, I bought the green Tupper quote cover.  But I ended up selling it, and I am now using a faux leather cheapie cover I bought off Ebay and it works great.  So many of the Nook covers have the "U" shaped piece at the bottom, and I don't care for that.  I would love to have either an Oberon or a Noreve for my Nook, but frankly I've spent way too much on covers for my Kindle and I'm trying to be more sensible with my Nook (although I did design and had made 3 skins before I found one I loved!).  Christmas is coming, I might ask for a nice cover from one of my kids.


----------



## KindleGirl

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> When I first got my Nook, I bought the green Tupper quote cover. But I ended up selling it, and I am now using a faux leather cheapie cover I bought off Ebay and it works great. So many of the Nook covers have the "U" shaped piece at the bottom, and I don't care for that. I would love to have either an Oberon or a Noreve for my Nook, but frankly I've spent way too much on covers for my Kindle and I'm trying to be more sensible with my Nook (although I did design and had made 3 skins before I found one I loved!). Christmas is coming, I might ask for a nice cover from one of my kids.


I know what you mean. That's why I'm trying to do it right the first time. I'm thinking maybe the M-edge Go! will be a good one...but still thinking. I love the Oberons but the weight of the Nook plus the Oberon is quite heavy I think. I'd like to check out the black Industriel that someone suggested on here...just worried that I'll get bored with the black after a while and want something else...then there goes more money.


----------



## Wunderkind

KindleGirl said:


> I know what you mean. That's why I'm trying to do it right the first time. I'm thinking maybe the M-edge Go! will be a good one...but still thinking. I love the Oberons but the weight of the Nook plus the Oberon is quite heavy I think. I'd like to check out the black Industriel that someone suggested on here...just worried that I'll get bored with the black after a while and want something else...then there goes more money.


I had mentioned the Industriell cover earlier -- it actually is slate gray, not black. It is very muted and dark so you may still get bored with it, but I wanted to clarify that the color isn't black, at least not to my eyes. And I'm still loving it!


----------



## Meemo

I got my nook on eBay and it came with my favorite B&N cover, the bright pink Kate Spade leather one (that I would NEVER buy at the ridiculous price they want for it, but I basically got it free). It also came with the green back. Cute combo. I wasn't sure about that U-shaped thing either, but what I've found is that it makes swiping for page turns a bit easier for me if I start with my thumb on that ledge. 








I added the decalgirl Haiku skin and am happy with the combo (despite the slight Halloweeny effect ):


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Oh, I LOVE that pink Kate Spade cover.  But wow, when I looked at that at B&N seems like it was $125??  And I thought the Oberons were expensive, and the Noreves.


----------



## Meemo

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Oh, I LOVE that pink Kate Spade cover. But wow, when I looked at that at B&N seems like it was $125?? And I thought the Oberons were expensive, and the Noreves.


It is $125 - WAY overpriced! (You're paying for "Kate Spade" being on the back.) And it's not one of the ones that's been on sale recently! I ended up getting the nook, Kate Spade cover AND the green back for about $167 on eBay (plus $15 shipping) - it was a deal!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Beautiful combo Meemo  I just got my nook wi-fi Monday, so far I love it! I bought the back for it yesterday in the Grapefruit color. I had planned on getting the purple hummingbirds Oberon but now I'm going to wait for my reply to an email I sent them. I asked if the new K3 sleeve they are making will fit the nook. If so I'm going to wait on that. I don't read with a cover on so I prefer a sleeve.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Beautiful combo Meemo  I just got my nook wi-fi Monday, so far I love it! I bought the back for it yesterday in the Grapefruit color. I had planned on getting the purple hummingbirds Oberon but now I'm going to wait for my reply to an email I sent them. I asked if the new K3 sleeve they are making will fit the nook. If so I'm going to wait on that. I don't read with a cover on so I prefer a sleeve.


I'd be interested in hearing their response to that question. I wonder how much the sleeves are going to cost?


----------



## Tabatha

Received my Nook from eBay today, and it came with the Pink Hutton envelope case. It appeared like new, and ended up being a 3G+wifi version. Super buy for $114.50 shipped. May go to BnN tomorrow to check out the Industrial front only cover as I can't stand a lot of bulk, and it uses the clip style. Should then slip easily into a Vera Bradley mini hipster.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Tabatha said:


> Received my Nook from eBay today, and it came with the Pink Hutton envelope case. It appeared like new, and ended up being a 3G+wifi version. Super buy for $114.50 shipped. May go to BnN tomorrow to check out the Industrial front only cover as I can't stand a lot of bulk, and it uses the clip style. Should then slip easily into a Vera Bradley mini hipster.


Wow, that is a great price! I paid $149 for my Nook, WiFi only.


----------



## Meemo

Tabatha said:


> Received my Nook from eBay today, and it came with the Pink Hutton envelope case. It appeared like new, and ended up being a 3G+wifi version. Super buy for $114.50 shipped. May go to BnN tomorrow to check out the Industrial front only cover as I can't stand a lot of bulk, and it uses the clip style. Should then slip easily into a Vera Bradley mini hipster.


Score!! That was a GREAT buy! Congrats!


----------



## RowdysMom

I have an Oberon and I LOVE IT! The bag is a used Borsa Bella Extra Large Ereader bag that I got here in the Buy, Sell, Trade forum! They match perfectly!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

RowdysMom said:


> I have an Oberon and I LOVE IT! The bag is a used Borsa Bella Extra Large Ereader bag that I got here in the Buy, Sell, Trade forum! They match perfectly!
> 
> Your combo is so pretty! Love that Oberon pattern.


----------



## KindleGirl

Oberons are beautiful! I have a couple of them and love them too. I don't have one that's made for the nook, just the velcro one for K2 and that works ok, but I think the combo makes it heavy. Seems the nook is heavier than the K2. Anyway, I think I've finally decided to go with the M-edge Go cover in the leopard print. I checked out the Industriell cover yesterday at B&N and I didn't care for the rubbery feel of it. It looked like a nice cover and I like how the nook clips into it, but I don't think it's the answer for me. I love the Kate Spade pink cover shown above, but $125 is way too pricey for me.


----------



## corkyb

That's gorgeous.  I love the butterfly.  Don't have one yet, but love it. Notice the "yet".  I covet the purple one.


----------



## corky1234

I've been holding off on getting a new cover for my K3 (I'm just too sad not being able to use my K2 Bronze woven Cole Haan), but carrying Kendra around in a freezer bag was breaking my heart.......so............I went to B&N just to see if their covers really would work in the interim.

I saw the Hutton Envelope in Chalk and it's a perfect fit  for my naked Kendra and at 50% off, and $20 later I couldn't be happier. I can't get the picture to work, but here's the link.

http://gifts.barnesandnoble.com/search/imageviewer.asp?EAN=9781615598885


----------



## Meemo

Tabatha said:


> Received my Nook from eBay today, and it came with the Pink Hutton envelope case. It appeared like new, and ended up being a 3G+wifi version. Super buy for $114.50 shipped. May go to BnN tomorrow to check out the Industrial front only cover as I can't stand a lot of bulk, and it uses the clip style. Should then slip easily into a Vera Bradley mini hipster.


Oh, I meant to tell you - the warranty won't convey on a used nook, so you might want to get a Square Trade warranty for it. I picked one up for my eBay nook, it was around $29 for two years of coverage, I think I had a 30% discount code. And I think there's a code now for 30% for Labor Day - WORKER is the code. Not sure how long it's good for, tho.


----------



## Tabatha

Just returned from BnN, and did get the Industrielle Front cover. Folds back nicely, and clips on so Nook is totally clean, and just enough cover for me, and fits nicely in the Vera Bradley Mini Hipster. Since my Nook is the 3g, it has the gray back which matchs the cover. Will experiment with different items to give the front cover a personalized look, scrapbook stickers, or decalgirl back skins. Also went to Target to get the light others were talking about, and like it a lot. A bit larger than the Kandle, but 3 led's and covers screen nicely as stated in other threads. Pouch is junk, as it doesn't even fit, too short. Can now use the Hutton Envelope with either the K3 or Nook for traveling.


----------



## strawhatbrat

I want a yellow oberon!!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I'd be interested in hearing their response to that question. I wonder how much the sleeves are going to cost?


Finally heard back from Amy at Oberon. She said she didn't think the K3 sleeve would fit the nook, however she did say they will be making a sleeve for the nook and the K2 in a month or so.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Got a wi-fi nook yesterday. (The $25 gift card at Best Buy pushed me over the edge) Right now it's residing in my Black Roses K2 Oberon. I think I'll add a spot of Velcro, but it seems to be ok (It's a little loose, but still in there pretty good)


----------



## pidgeon92

luvmy4brats said:


> Got a wi-fi nook yesterday.


I _knew_ you'd cave.  Lemme know if you need help setting it up for library books.


----------



## luvmy4brats

LOL! Like I said, the $25 GC did it. Plus, I've been getting all of those free classics.

Thanks for the help on the library books. I actually went through your posts to others and got it (you helped a LOT!) Now I'm just waiting for my card from Philly.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I just ordered this from a seller on etsy. She's making it to fit the nook in cover without the strap. I think it's so cute 
http://www.etsy.com/shop/Keilantra?ref=seller_info


----------



## KindleGirl

I just got my leopard Go cover from M-edge this morning and I think I'm gonna love it for the nook! It bends backwards pretty easily and it's not much bigger than the nook so it's great.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

I've got the Lily Pulitzer gold snake cover from B&N on the way and the seller on etsy I ordered a cover from sent me pics of the finished product for my approval before she ships it out. I love it! That's her nook in the pic.


----------



## corkyb

I want that. Where can I order it from?  Sooo cute.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

corkyb said:


> I want that. Where can I order it from? Sooo cute.


Here's a link to her etsy shop. She has been a delight to work with.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/Keilantra?ref=seller_info


----------



## corkyb

Yes, I saw it.  I Had missed it in your first post.  I did order it.  I think it's just the cutest bag.
Thanks for posting.
Paula


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Thank you so much and you are quite welcome


----------



## corkyb

I might have to get that Lily Pulitzer cover too.  But I'm waiting on a used Noreve right now and I did buy the Kate Spade canvas one of the woman sitting on top of a pile of suitcases on sale.  I don't want too many for my nook as I haven't even really used it yet other than to play around and figure out how to download library books and read part of the manual.
Paula


----------



## Meemo

corkyb said:


> I might have to get that Lily Pulitzer cover too. But I'm waiting on a used Noreve right now and I did buy the Kate Spade canvas one of the woman sitting on top of a pile of suitcases on sale. I don't want too many for my nook as I haven't even really used it yet other than to play around and figure out how to download library books and read part of the manual.
> Paula


I wasn't going to get a second cover, but then an Oberon popped up here for sale...resistance was futile...I'm so weak....


----------



## corkyb

Well this would be my third.  Maybe I should just sell the nook before it gets too out of hand.  I think I bought the noreve from whomever you bought you blue ROH from.  Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Meemo

corkyb said:


> Well this would be my third. Maybe I should just sell the nook before it gets too out of hand. I think I bought the noreve from whomever you bought you blue ROH from. Can't wait to get it.


I received mine today - and I think I have a new favorite nook cover. Much as I like my pink Kate Spade...I'd forgotten how much I love the Oberons. It's actually slimmer since it doesn't have the U-shaped ledge and the "credit card" pockets on the inside of the front cover. And I'd forgotten what that sky blue looks like in person - it's like a denim blue (my daughter has a sky blue Hokusai Wave for her K2). I really, really like it a lot. Also got a black Wild Roses Oberon for my K2 that came today as well - I won it on eBay but it turns out the seller is a KB person! Love them both.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

corkyb said:


> Well this would be my third. Maybe I should just sell the nook before it gets too out of hand. I think I bought the noreve from whomever you bought you blue ROH from. Can't wait to get it.


So you're  the one who bought the Noreve for the Nook! I wanted that thing SO bad, I should've been quicker.


----------



## corkyb

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> So you're  the one who bought the Noreve for the Nook! I wanted that thing SO bad, I should've been quicker.


I snatched it right up. I should have snatched the ROH too. The color on the noreve is very different. I haven't tried it on my nook yet. I seem to have temporarily misplace my nook.


----------



## Tabatha

For those that like their Nook naked, there is a Hutton Envelope BLACK, listed as new on Ebay 260664616369 today for $16.00, free s/h, these list for $40. Time left is 6hrs. I have Pink (Nook), and a Chalk (K3), so I'm all set.


----------



## Meemo

KindleGirl said:


> Oberons are beautiful! I have a couple of them and love them too. I don't have one that's made for the nook, just the velcro one for K2 and that works ok, but I think the combo makes it heavy. Seems the nook is heavier than the K2. Anyway, I think I've finally decided to go with the M-edge Go cover in the leopard print. I checked out the Industriell cover yesterday at B&N and I didn't care for the rubbery feel of it. It looked like a nice cover and I like how the nook clips into it, but I don't think it's the answer for me. I love the Kate Spade pink cover shown above, but $125 is way too pricey for me.


It's really surprising - now that I have the Oberon for the nook, I'm finding that it actually feels almost lighter than the Kate Spade cover, certainly less bulky. It folds flatter, and it doesn't have that row of card holders on the inside front cover, or the u-shaped shelf/holder at the bottom of the nook. Much as I love the look of it, the Oberon feels a bit more comfortable to me. Not to mention the black skin makes the corners blend right in (as opposed to the orange popping and looking like Halloween!).


----------



## KindleGirl

Meemo said:


> It's really surprising - now that I have the Oberon for the nook, I'm finding that it actually feels almost lighter than the Kate Spade cover, certainly less bulky. It folds flatter, and it doesn't have that row of card holders on the inside front cover, or the u-shaped shelf/holder at the bottom of the nook. Much as I love the look of it, the Oberon feels a bit more comfortable to me. Not to mention the black skin makes the corners blend right in (as opposed to the orange popping and looking like Halloween!).


Meemo....so glad the Oberon is working out great for you. It sure is beautiful and it was hard to part with it, but it just wasn't working for me. I'm sure it looks beautiful with your skin!


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Finally got Miss Nookie Stackhouse all dressed 
Her Grapefruit back cover








Gold Snake Lily Pulitzer case








Inside of case








Everything including lyra light in grapefruit and handmade case from Keilantra on etsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

OMG, you have a beautiful setup there!  Love the pink.  Your colors all look so good together.  Can I ask a question, what is the purpose of having just the back side cover?  I've looked at those before, but I can't figure out what purpose they serve.  Love the Lilly Pulitzer cover.  I currently have a $25 gift card at B&N and looked at those, but I don't like the label on the front.  Would it ruin it if you took that off, can you tell?  I don't mind people labeling their products, but not where it's that significant.  Please don't think I'm being critical, everything is SO pretty, these are just some questions I have and never have seen answered.  Especially about the back covers, I'm curious about that.  Is it just to improve the grip?  But I have a custom skin on mine, so probably wouldn't want to cover up the back anyway.


----------



## Meemo

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> OMG, you have a beautiful setup there! Love the pink. Your colors all look so good together. Can I ask a question, what is the purpose of having just the back side cover? I've looked at those before, but I can't figure out what purpose they serve. Love the Lilly Pulitzer cover. I currently have a $25 gift card at B&N and looked at those, but I don't like the label on the front. Would it ruin it if you took that off, can you tell? I don't mind people labeling their products, but not where it's that significant. Please don't think I'm being critical, everything is SO pretty, these are just some questions I have and never have seen answered. Especially about the back covers, I'm curious about that. Is it just to improve the grip? But I have a custom skin on mine, so probably wouldn't want to cover up the back anyway.


I don't think it's any different from the original back - it's just a way of personalizing it, like the skins. Mine came with the green back - I do like it. The seller on eBay didn't send the original gray cover, so I can't compare the "feel" or grip. It was a cute, fresh look - the green and white nook in the pink & orange Kate Spade cover, but I don't like the high gloss frame of the nook - especially with a book light, takes forever to get it adjusted where the light isn't glaring on either the screen or the frame. Love the matte black - I'd put it on my Kindle too if I weren't so attached to my Nancy Drew skin.


----------



## Kindled Spirit

Thanks Patricia  But like Meemo said it's just a fun way to personalize if you don't skin it. And I guess I'm in the minority as I don't care for skins. I happen to love the way the nook looks without a skin but obviously I love pink so this way I get both. As for the nameplate on the cover I really like the way it looks especially with the pink trim around it. But I think you could remove it. It seems to be glued on, but it might leave a mark on the cover. Hard to tell.


----------



## Meemo

Much as I loved the look of the pink Kate Spade cover, I think I like the Oberon more - it feels slimmer and (oddly) lighter. Pics posted here (nook is on the right).
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg674353.html#msg674353


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Meemo, I LOVE that Black Roses Oberon cover!  That's the only one they have that even half-way tempts me any more.  I'm a Noreve cover fan.  I'm into week 3 waiting for my baby blue Noreve for my Nook, can't wait to get it.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Meemo, I want you to find ME a deal like that on a Nook on ebay!  That's great!


----------



## mlewis78

I'd love to have a cover for Nook that is as light as the latest Amazon K3 covers.  I've had my Nook for a week and it seems so big and heavy compared with K3 in cover.  When I have it in a K2 Oberon cover, it looks even bigger than when I had my K2 in the same cover.  I think it's the thickness of the Nook.

Can anyone recommend a cover for Nook that is lightweight?  Perhaps the M-Edge Go Jacket would be best?  I'm not sure.


----------



## mlewis78

I just remembered that the Tupper green case (soft faux leather) at B&N seems to be pretty lightweight.  

I've been using the silicone frame in pink grapefruit and like it a lot -- makes me like the Nook better than the shiny white naked one.  I don't want to put a skin on it though.  The silicone frame makes it fit more snugly in the Oberon K2 cover but adds to the weight, of course.


----------



## corkyb

I like it with the Noreve cover and it doesn't feel so big in that one.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

mlewis78 said:


> I just remembered that the Tupper green case (soft faux leather) at B&N seems to be pretty lightweight.
> 
> I've been using the silicone frame in pink grapefruit and like it a lot -- makes me like the Nook better than the shiny white naked one. I don't want to put a skin on it though. The silicone frame makes it fit more snugly in the Oberon K2 cover but adds to the weight, of course.


I used to have the Tupper quote green case for my Nook, bought it almost at the same time I got my Nook. But I don't really care for the U shape holder thing at the bottom, it seemed to get in my way when doing the swipe for page turns. I ended up selling this cover. I have just yesterday received my baby blue Noreve and I'm thrilled with it. Since I found the Noreve covers, my search is over, have one on my K2 also. Although, I'm not too sure about what they came out with for the K3, but I don't have a K3 so shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## mlewis78

I tried my Nook with one of my K2 M-Edge Go Jackets -- it would be perfect if there were four corners (there are two on the right side) or if I put four pieces of velcro to hold it in.  Not sure where to buy some velcro except in a fabric store or online.  It would have to be adhesive, I think, because the M-Edge suede lining doesn't look like I could hand sew into it.  (I stopped sewing long ago anyway.)

I'm not going to spend Noreve or Oberon prices for my Nook, and I have two Oberons from K2 that I can use with it.  Still looking for a full-time job.


----------



## luvmy4brats

mlewis78 said:


> I tried my Nook with one of my K2 M-Edge Go Jackets -- it would be perfect if there were four corners (there are two on the right side) or if I put four pieces of velcro to hold it in. Not sure where to buy some velcro except in a fabric store or online. It would have to be adhesive, I think, because the M-Edge suede lining doesn't look like I could hand sew into it. (I stopped sewing long ago anyway.)
> 
> I'm not going to spend Noreve or Oberon prices for my Nook, and I have two Oberons from K2 that I can use with it. Still looking for a full-time job.


You can get the adhesive Velcro just about anywhere. Walmart, Target, Staples or a craft store.


----------



## mlewis78

I ordered the M-Edge black leather go jacket for Nook.  Used 20% code from an email.  Next time I'm in Staples I will check for velcro in case I want to use my on of my K2 go covers.


----------



## mlewis78

Just received my M-Edge smooth black leather go jacket with corners.  This is fine.  I don't want to put a lot of money into the Nook.  Now I have the option of this one or my two Oberons (navy Wave/purple Roof of Heaven) with the silicone frame on the Nook.  Can't use the frame with the M-Edge.  I do like how the pink silicone looks on it.  I'm not planning on buying a skin.  I don't like the way the skins go across between the two screens.


----------



## Wunderkind

I agree with you on the issue with the skin covering between the two screens on the nook. What I did on my nook was to cut that slim bar off of the skin before I put it on the nook. I found that covering up the bar impacted my ability to swipe on that section.

I couldn't bear not putting a skin on though; the white of the nook is even more bright than the Kindle - and super shiny. I couldn't use a book light without a lot of effort adjusting it properly to minimize glare. This approach was the best compromise for my needs.


----------



## mlewis78

I probably will end up buying a matte skin.  Will wait until after I receive the black silicone frame (Kroo - $10).  Also ordered a $10 Kroo case.  Will see how that works out.


----------



## mlewis78

I received the Kroo black silicone skin and Kroo neoprene case (black with pink) a few days ago.  My decalgirl skin in Monet's Garden in Giverny came today.  

I like the look of the solid black silicone skin.  It's tighter/smaller than the pink grapefruit one I bought at B&N.  I'm trying to stretch it, since it didn't cover all of the white.

I put the Monet skin on it this evening.  It was easy enough to cut the strip off that runs across the screen, but then there was extra skin covering some of the black on the screen.  I made a mess of cutting more of that off and even then, when I put the black silicone on, the Monet shows and it looked ridiculous.  I took off the Monet skin.  Haven't trashed it yet, but i probably will, since I messed it up.  I don't know why they put extra skin at the bottom of the screen and the side of the color screen, when there is some white showing at either the top or bottom.  

What's with the smallness of the skin for the back of the Nook?  Can't see the point.  I put it on anyway (knew from the decalgirl website that it was small for the back) but took the whole thing off.  I still like the black silicone look, and it adds to contrast, although the Nook has no contrast problems.  It fits in the M-Edge Go Jacket, just like the B&N silicone skin fits into the Oberon K2 cover.

Solid state black would have been a better choice for the skin, but I'm not going to spend any more on Nook skins.  Have done too much damage ($$) in Nook accessories already.


----------



## Meemo

mlewis78 said:


> What's with the smallness of the skin for the back of the Nook? Can't see the point. I put it on anyway (knew from the decalgirl website that it was small for the back) but took the whole thing off. I still like the black silicone look, and it adds to contrast, although the Nook has no contrast problems. It fits in the M-Edge Go Jacket, just like the B&N silicone skin fits into the Oberon K2 cover.
> 
> Solid state black would have been a better choice for the skin, but I'm not going to spend any more on Nook skins. Have done too much damage ($$) in Nook accessories already.


I suspect the skin for the back is smaller because of the way the back is curved at the corners - hard to fit anything much bigger on it and have it lay flat.

I really like my Haiku skin for the nook. I too hate the shininess of the white frame - the matte black is so much better for me. It'll be interesting to see whether they'll offer more choices for frame color if the nook2 is announced next week.


----------

